# Yesterdays Pit finds, Unusual St. Louis Med, 10 Sided Hutch , & Grape-Ola Str. Side



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

I opened up a creek side bottle pit, and found about two dozen undamaged soda bottles , a few meds and a ton of household bottles.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

First is a Grape-Ola, used once and cast away, with no case wear , it's perfect! This has no town or city markings. Values run from $10 to $300, for one marked with a rare town or city. Here's a AB.net link:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?345366-Grape-Ola&highlight=Grape-Ola


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

Second is amber med from St. Louis, Godefroy with a "expansion air chamber", which I had to laugh at, as this solid glass BIM bottle has zero chance of expansion. They simply left the contents , 7/8th full, and 1/8th  short of 2ozs. Looks all the world like a Art Deco Rocket ship. Here a AB.net link: https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?201267-GODEFROY-MEDICINE&highlight=godefroy ,


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

The last one is a ten sided hutch from Jackson Tn. A W. HECK & CO. , owner of the Jackson Bottling Works , Company , which later became the Coca Cola Bottling Co. of Jackson. The last time I found one was 2010, and here is the link I posted on AB.net. https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...K-OF-A-HUTCH-BOTTLE-TN&highlight=Heck+Jackson ,


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's a close up of the Heck.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the hutch, nice find. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 13, 2016)

Cool finds. Thanks for showing us


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I believe the Heck is much more scarce than say 20 years old. I haven't seen one in an antique mall in years. Most of the historical  district in Jackson has been excavated, and covered with a parking lot, a house or a concrete slab with a business on top.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 13, 2016)

Great stuff! I need to find good spots around my area. Thanx for sharin.


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 13, 2016)

The hutch is really nice with the panels. Seems like the hutch is a good deal older than the other finds in your pics. Any other locals such as druggists come out of the hole? The best bottles I've ever dug have been from a creek bank dump.


----------



## Ace31 (Feb 13, 2016)

That hutch is great.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 13, 2016)

"The hutch is really nice with the panels. Seems like the hutch is a good deal older than the other finds in your pics. Any other locals such as druggists come out of the hole? The best bottles I've ever dug have been from a creek bank dump." It is a good location, I'm digging in, from the creek toward the center of a filled in gully. That hutch was the third bottle found , the first one found gave this site away. I spotted the ice blue blob top shard , and was lucky enough to locate the source not far upstream. The hutch bottles were at the lowest level closest to the stream. After a big rain event, the flood water opened up the mouth on the gully, so I spotted it pretty quick. Then had to start digging the upper level to prevent a cave in. I ran out of daylight, but hope to get back to it soon. I found one unbroken local embossed med , in the soak now, most were unmarked, I found the usual embossed commons for this area, Moroline, Certo, Vasoline, Horlicks Malted Milk, brown bleach bottles, lots of blue and clear fruit jars, couple of good Ball and Atlas, unmarked beer, and sodas, many are Art Deco. A truck load of shards await me, but have high hopes ,  in the deepest recesses and what it holds in store.


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 14, 2016)

nice Grape - Ola . I find the Godefroy's once in a will , great deco look. other then that it ante a great bottle.


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 14, 2016)

the Grape Ola is real nice . The Godefroy's is a neat deco style bottle I dig from time to time , but not much else going for it.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 14, 2016)

hi, sunrunner, I now have about a dozen embossed and ACL grape soda of various brands, but not that one!  I dug up a half dozen Art Deco types with unusual shapes, but unmarked, so I didn't post them.  Since the Godefroy could be identified, and was the first one I have dug ,  it appealed to me. I post a lot of bottle of low value, still some, have a higher interest for the forum members than others.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 15, 2016)

Love the Hutchie. I never get tired of finding those, you know you're into some age with those.


----------



## Aiken (Apr 8, 2016)

Love mug base Hutches and yours is incredible....keep on digging....


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 12, 2016)

I really like that Godefroy, it's so weird.  What a strange concept expansion chambers on a bottle is.  I really have to wonder what the thinking behind that could possibly be.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool Hutch!  I like it.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 13, 2016)

I once read this hutch came in various colors. There is a photo on this site showing them, back several years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 13, 2016)

I hope you can find more goodies there. The more I look at the hutch, the more I like it.


----------

